# Netmount failed - No DHCP

## Buck1

Hello,

I'm trying to get DHCP to work (Well, the "easiest" connection anyway) so i can connect to the internet.

I went through the handbook during install, i reboot without the LiveCD and have no network/internet.

In the boot up it shows "Starting DHCP... netmount failed" or something similar.

Ive tried setting the netowrk up again but no luck, if anyone can help me i will be very pleased, thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## egberts

I posted troubleshooting for eth0 failure, but you say netmount....

Try this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310169-highlight-.html

----------

## Buck1

Its worked before, it seems i don't have netowrk at all, is there a way i cna get net-setup like installer or some configuration file to fix it or anything?

----------

## egberts

Try the steps I gave and report back the result....

I'll try and help you diagnose this problem.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Have you emerged dhcpcd and make the relevant configuration modifications to your /etc/conf.d file? Also, your network card's kernel driver is loaded on boot, correct?

Please copy your /etc/conf.d file here.

----------

## ToastedBagel

I am having a similar problem, where DHCP got screwed up, and I unemerged and re-emerged it (dhcpcd).

But now it won't connect on boot. I can still connect by typing (as root): dhcpcd eth0 -HD -t 10

but that is of course annoying and tedious to do EVERY BOOT.

I just need to know where the info has to go:  in /etc/init.d/net.eth0  ?  Would should it look like?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Modify that in your /etc/conf.d/net file like so...

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-HD -t 10"
```

----------

## ToastedBagel

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

> Modify that in your /etc/conf.d/net file like so...
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd_eth0="-HD -t 10"
> ```
> ...

 

That is already done, and DHCP doesn't even try to start on boot...

it says:     Bringing eth0 up.....

and that's all it says about it, it keeps going right to everything else booting

----------

## yaneurabeya

Wait... isn't it -hD?

----------

## ToastedBagel

what's the difference?

----------

## egberts

 *egberts wrote:*   

> I posted troubleshooting for eth0 failure, but you say netmount....
> 
> Try this
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310169-highlight-.html

 

DHCP is not resolving....  Please check the link above to troubleshoot the ethernet.

# tcpdump -vv -s 0 -i eth0

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *egberts wrote:*   

>  *egberts wrote:*   I posted troubleshooting for eth0 failure, but you say netmount....
> 
> Try this
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310169-highlight-.html 
> ...

 

Read his post about how directly invoking dhcpcd he is able to get a DHCP ticket. The problem is with his /etc/conf.d/net file or with dhcpcd, not with packet loss, or his overall 'ethernet' connection.

----------

## SubTexel

 *yaneurabeya wrote:*   

>  *egberts wrote:*    *egberts wrote:*   I posted troubleshooting for eth0 failure, but you say netmount....
> 
> Try this
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310169-highlight-.html 
> ...

 

Run dmesg | grep eth0 and tell us the output.

----------

## Buck1

Errm.. i'm really confused on what i should do here XD

If anyone can just give me simple (n00b style) steps i'll be good to go. ^_^;

----------

## StrCrssd

I'm having this same problem.

It appears to bring net.eth0 up during the "boot" part of the cycle, then brings it down (improperly) due to a netmount problem, then up again during the "default" runlevel.  During the default runlevel, it encounters the leftover pid file from the first attempt and bails.

I'm working on it now.

----------

## Sith_Happens

Running dhcpcd -d eth0 then running dmesg could give you some additional information.

----------

## Buck1

Hey, is there anything i can do while i'm in knoppix, its a real pain to keep rebooting all the time.

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *Buck1 wrote:*   

> Hey, is there anything i can do while i'm in knoppix, its a real pain to keep rebooting all the time.

 You could post the gentoo installations /etc/conf.d/net file.

----------

## Buck1

Ok, my conf.d/net is:

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="HD"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

----------

## Sith_Happens

Comment out this line:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 
```

And combine these two lines together:

```
dhcpcd_eth0="HD"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N" 

#into

dhcpcd_eth0="-NHD"
```

See if that fixes your problem.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Which is what I suggested doing initially. Please read my directions about posting your conf accordingly if you want to be helped in a timely manner.

Note: Having your interface line uncommented doesn't do anything. It's the double dhcpcd_eth0 part that's confusing the rc script. Believe me, I've tried  :Smile: .

----------

## Buck1

Ok well i changed the conf.d/net

Nothing changed, netmount still doesn't start. Will it be a good idea to re-emerge it?

Or any other suggestion would be nice.

----------

## Daishi

Hey Buck1, I've been having the exact same problem as you for the past few days, check this post it solved the problem for me..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308930-highlight-netmount.html

Hope that helps.

-Fredric

----------

## Buck1

Yay, i fixed it... sort of.

I got it working finally and i'm posting using Gentoo! yay!

to fix it, I just reinstalled, not the best idea, but it worked.

----------

